# Anyone heard of Ulvilden Breeder



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey all I am new to this forum. My family and I have been wanting a GSD for a long time now and we are finally fully committed to getting a GSD. I have been doing lots of research lately on GSD breeders. I live in Alberta Canada, so I have been looking at Ulvilden GSD breeder out of McDowell Saskatchewan. Terry(owner) has been very helpful and willing to share lots of info on her GSD outfit. Has anyone every heard of them or got any info on them good/bad?? She has been very open and has sent Pedigree's on all of her dogs I have asked about. She offers the following if you buy a puppy: *They come CKC registered, micro chipped, vet checked, dewormed, with 6 weeks health insurance, 5 generation pedigree, 2 week food supply, adjustable collar/leash, puppy gift pack and a 2yr written guarantee Hips/Elbows included in guarantee puppies are 1200CA funds*. So what you guys think?? Thanks for the help I look forward to being on this forum!!! Great info from all

Here is there website link http://ulvildengermanshepherds.net/


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

13 breeding females
4 males
3 litters planned for this year

Ask them for links to all their breeding dogs' health clearances on OFA. They are not listed on the site. Better yet take those pedigrees and search the names on the OFA database.

Also ask what happens if the dog is diagnosed with mild HD or any form of ED. You get a replacement puppy within 12 months if a "crippling" HD diagnosis is made, but what if you can't handle a second dog (like having to have THR or FHO done on the original dog)?


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Here is the Pedigree's of the parents for the litter I am looking at. What you guys think of the bloodlines? As I am new to this stuff. Thanks 

Sire: Ulvildens Grand Bairren

Dam: Hester von Johnson Haus Diamante


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you trust what she's telling you? When she say's her dog is a grand daughter of Nox del lupo Nero, what does that mean in that dog? What does she know about Nox other then she found his scores somewhere? I don't know, maybe she spent time in Germany and handled him, but those are the things I would look at along with the health certs I can't find anything about. What does she really know and why it matters in the puppy, and are the usual health tests done.


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Do you trust what she's telling you? When she say's her dog is a grand daughter of Nox del lupo Nero, what does that mean in that dog? What does she know about Nox other then she found his scores somewhere? I don't know, maybe she spent time in Germany and handled him, but those are the things I would look at along with the health certs I can't find anything about. What does she really know and why it matters in the puppy, and are the usual health tests done.


So far she has not given me a reason not to trust her she has been very helpful, kind, open to questions, answered everything I have asked and provided info/documents on what I have asked for seems very nice person. I am kind of interested in the Pedigree's as I don't really understand fully how to read them?? Are they good pedigrees or should I not be so concerned about them?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not a pedigree expert, but I see some familiar names as you go back, but when I see all those titles taper off and disappear, I don't think as much about the pedigree as I would the actual dogs being bred. Have you met them?


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

I have met Baron before not Baby. Baron is a very intelligent dog and he is calm dog. It is like he is that wise old dog that is always thinking head(see the gears turning in his head) I do like Baron a lot as I think a dog like that would be perfect for me and family. I am not after a very high drive dog. I want a GSD with normal to med drive play with my kids and also protect them as we live in the forest. I have not met Baby though the Dam.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

They spelled Shepherd wrong (Shepard) on their home page, no links to OFA, I think I saw only 1 dog who was titled out of the lot.

Yes, it is nice to see the pedigree and the accomplishments of previous generations, but what has this generation done? Are these breeders titling and/or working THIS generation of dogs? Any 3rd party evals done?

A few things to think about, a few that are big red flags to me. I am in Whitehorse, Yukon, Canada - If you are looking for something specific please feel free to PM me, I can recommend a breeder or two depending on what you are looking for 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

N Smith said:


> They spelled Shepherd wrong (Shepard) on their home page, no links to OFA, I think I saw only 1 dog who was titled out of the lot.
> 
> Yes, it is nice to see the pedigree and the accomplishments of previous generations, but what has this generation done? Are these breeders titling and/or working THIS generation of dogs? Any 3rd party evals done?
> 
> ...


Ok I am a little slow so what should I ask her? Not really sure how to ask or what questions to ask? Let me know and I will ask her. Thanks 

1. Where are the OFA's on the dogs? 
2. Are you titling THIS dogs?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Muzbomb said:


> So far she has not given me a reason not to trust her she has been very helpful, kind, open to questions, answered everything I have asked and provided info/documents on what I have asked for seems very nice person. I am kind of interested in the Pedigree's as I don't really understand fully how to read them?? Are they good pedigrees or should I not be so concerned about them?


Of course she hasn't given you a reason not to trust her. She's trying to sell you something.

Look up either of those dogs on OFA. Neither have ANY health clearances. NOTHING. No hips, no elbows, no DM. I repeat, ask for the OFA numbers on ALL their dogs. If they can't provide them, walk away. There are way better breeders that test.

Neither dog has any titles so how do they verify working ability which is what they say the breed for?

Bairren has no titles in the pedigree until his great grand parents on the top side and Sunshadow dogs on the top as well. I've seen Sunshadow dogs and I will stay far away. He is basically a pet bred dog.

Hester's got more titles in the pedigree but nothing herself and not real breeding worthy titles until the great grandparents.

If you are looking for a working line dog check out the IPO clubs in Alberta like the Alberta Schutzhund Association, Chinook Schutzhund Club or the German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada. Ask them where they get their dogs and go from there.

But never, ever compromise on health clearances. Whether destined for a nationally competitive sport home or a couch guarding pet home, all dogs deserve a life free from debilitating pain where it can be avoided.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Muzbomb said:


> Ok I am a little slow so what should I ask her? Not really sure how to ask or what questions to ask? Let me know and I will ask her. Thanks
> 
> 1. Where are the OFA's on the dogs?
> 2. Are you titling THIS dogs?



I would just ask her to provide the OFA numbers, or links to the OFA page for health testing for both dogs. If she can't provide them, or says her dogs are "vet checked", I would ask her why she doesn't certify her stock with OFA and have the impartial panel rate her orthopedics? Also, OFA's for the WHOLE dog are costly, but worth it (IMO) running around $1000/dog for Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart, Thyroid and DM. In the grand scheme, its not the biggest expense you will shell out on a dog.

I would ask her if the parents have ANY titles - she will say no. Which leaves you to ask how do they determine breed suitability and what standards they use to ensure their breeding goals are being achieved? If they are just breeding for "pets" they chose the wrong breed. I would be interested in hearing the response to those two questions 

It is very hard sometimes for a breeder to really evaluate a dog honestly, particularly when they have put time, blood, sweat and MONEY into said dog. It can be easy to skirt over the less desirable, which is why IMO, having some sort of "test" or impartial judge give an eval is important. A title itself isn't a make or break on a dog, especially for true working dogs, but its definitely a way to show workability, temperament etc in sport dogs and/or working dogs. 

Of course pet stock comes out of working stock, but the ultimate goal should be to produce versatile working dogs who can excel in many areas, with medium/lower drive, softer temperament dogs going into active family homes or maybe even a club level competitor.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's the female's hips:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Here's the female's hips:
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


Thanks so much Steve for finding this. So here hips are good this correct? So does everything look legit with the female? Why is there nothing in where it says Titles? So I just need to find the Male Baron's OFA I guess.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, her hips are good. OFA's website can be tough. I've had times where my own dogs wouldn't show up because I missed a spacing or ' somewhere. I couldn't find anything on the male. You can try using some of the dogs in his pedigree and maybe offspring will show him.

I doubt you'll find anything title wise with her dogs. If she titled them, it would be right there in big print. You're really just putting your trust in what the breeder is going to tell you about her dogs. Is that worth 1200 dollars to you? That's what it comes down to.


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Well, her hips are good. OFA's website can be tough. I've had times where my own dogs wouldn't show up because I missed a spacing or ' somewhere. I couldn't find anything on the male. You can try using some of the dogs in his pedigree and maybe offspring will show him.
> 
> I doubt you'll find anything title wise with her dogs. If she titled them, it would be right there in big print. You're really just putting your trust in what the breeder is going to tell you about her dogs. Is that worth 1200 dollars to you? That's what it comes down to.


 Ok well thank you very much for all your help have been awesome. I have talked to a couple people that have gotten puppies from her before and they are very happy with them all around. Have even talked to a customer that has a puppy with the Father being Baron and he to is very happy with the out come of his dog. So I guess you are right it comes down to putting the trust in her the breeder.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its tough online Muzbomb, you can't bash breeders on the forum. Someone can post about a breeder in Florida selling his dogs for 1199 dollars and I can't come on here and say, he looks like someone just throwing dogs together to make money. 1199 dollars is about a thousand too much. See what I mean?


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Its tough online Muzbomb, you can't bash breeders on the forum. Someone can post about a breeder in Florida selling his dogs for 1199 dollars and I can't come on here and say, he looks like someone just throwing dogs together to make money. 1199 dollars is about a thousand too much. See what I mean?


Ya I ear ya there it is tough. I manage to find the father of Grand Bairren's OFA online but nothing on Bairren?? I guess I will keep doing some more research and see what I come up with LOL. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Canadian989 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Post removed by ADMIN*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, we have a no-breeder bashing rule on the forum Canadian, your post has been removed. If you get at least four more posts approved, you'll be able to reply to private messages. Post that you have personal experience with the breeder and ask people to PM you for more info.


----------

